# lotion bars and molds?



## HONEYDEW

there goes another chicken... whats wrong with pouring directly into the tin...?


----------



## Bee Bliss

What about a small ziplock plastic bag or a sandwich bag without the zipper? Regular sandwich bag could be tied with a ribbon, twine or rafia (sp.) Or, wrap with plastic wrap and again, tie with twine or something like rafia to make it look old fashioned.

Tins may drive up the cost of the product. I am aware of costs with packaging as I make beeswax candles. Ultimately, it just depends on what you want for a finished look for your product. I bought a lotion bar once that came in a small white fancy cardboard box.

One other thought, there are white boxes with clear view covers for them sold at Betterbee. I use them for 4 pack votive candles.


----------



## baldwinbees

wal-mart has a mini cupcake mold that is perfect [for me anyways] for lotion bars....small ziploks from hobby lobby,or saran wrap&rafia for packaging work for me also


----------



## baldwinbees

oh yeah,a good quality essential oil makes the difference...NOT wal-mart brand....you'll pay more,but use less&I get many repeat sales due to [I believe]to this fact&the benefits the customers claim


----------



## Fl_Beak

We avoid Wally world like the plague...not sure where she's been getting most of her oils, but she's been pretty frustrated at the price...

I'll share the cupcake mold idea. She's pretty focused on placing the lotion bars in a tin, though


----------



## baldwinbees

once you get below the rim of the tin it is hard to rub the 'bar' on your elbow or back...maybe use the tins for storage,but still bee able to remove it


----------



## summer1052

Try the sage dot com soap making supply site. Nice people, good prices, and always available to answer questions about what ever you are making. I also like the lye calculator.

Good luck,
*Summer*


----------



## Kristen beck

use a 3" pvc tube and you can cut the rounds to fit in the tins. place a piece of parchment paper on the bottom of the tin, put in the bar and a piece of parchment on top and it can then be easily taken out of the tin to be used.


----------



## Monkadelic

Here's what I use. Perfect fit.
Mold: http://www.wholesalesuppliesplus.com/ProductDetail.aspx?CatalogID=0&CatalogTitle=&ProductID=8544
Tins: http://www.wholesalesuppliesplus.com/ProductDetail.aspx?CatalogID=0&CatalogTitle=&ProductID=2193


----------



## stoneheart

Monkadelic said:


> Here's what I use. Perfect fit.
> Mold: http://www.wholesalesuppliesplus.com/ProductDetail.aspx?CatalogID=0&CatalogTitle=&ProductID=8544
> Tins: http://www.wholesalesuppliesplus.com/ProductDetail.aspx?CatalogID=0&CatalogTitle=&ProductID=2193



Can you please tell me how many oz. your product is that you use these for?


----------

